# BBF2L (EJF2L+COLL)



## mr. giggums (Jan 23, 2011)

I have just finish finding algs for my new sub method. BBF2L is EJF2L plus corner permutation. In other words after you solve all of F2L except one corner (DFR) is misoriented then from there you solve all corners. This sub method works best with ZZ, Petrus, or any other method that preorients edges. The total number of cases is 86 plus solved. In case you like to know how it got it's name I just used the same style as EJF2L as my initials are BB.

The algs can be found on my website, click here to go to the page.

If you have any comments or question just reply below. Thank you for reading.


----------



## ErikJ (Jan 23, 2011)

ehh. it's been thought of before. I have generated a few algs for cases that are easy but I hardly ever use them. the problem is that recognition is slow and there isn't much to gain with the amount of memorization required.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah, i'd just use Winter Variation and then full PLL, when you already have edges oriented it's 27 algs for WV + about 20 for PLL... and recog will be in my opinion much faster


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 23, 2011)

This is similar to CPLS, which has less and shorter algorithms. You can use CPLS recognition for this too.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> yeah, i'd just use Winter Variation and then full PLL, when you already have edges oriented it's 27 algs for WV + about 20 for PLL... and recog will be in my opinion much faster


 
what is it with your obsession with Winter Variation? This is, I think, the fourth post I have seen from you about WV.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> @OP, why not use CPLS?


 
CPLS won't orient the corners, this will. 

I've thought about this before, but I don't think it's worth it. Plus you lose the nice 2 gen algs. IMO learning CLS would be a better option if you want to expand EJF2L. It's cool that you found the algs, some of them could do with improving though.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> CPLS won't orient the corners, this will.
> 
> I've thought about this before, but I don't think it's worth it. Plus you lose the nice 2 gen algs. IMO learning CLS would be a better option if you want to expand EJF2L.


 
I tried to edit that part out of my post when I remembered that CPLS didn't orient, but you were too fast for me


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> what is it with your obsession with Winter Variation? This is, I think, the fourth post I have seen from you about WV.


 
i don't konw, but you must admit that doing this BBF2L isn't useful... but i noticed that i talk about it too much too  still I think it's good idea and I'll surely learn it someday


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 23, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> CPLS won't orient the corners, this will.
> 
> I've thought about this before, but I don't think it's worth it. Plus you lose the nice 2 gen algs. IMO learning CLS would be a better option if you want to expand EJF2L. It's cool that you found the algs, some of them could do with improving though.


 
CPLS does not require a permuted corner, this does.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 24, 2011)

The main problem most of you think is the recognition but I don't think it would be that mich more difficult than COLL. I don't think it would be recognized like CPLS I think it would be more like COLL and look at opposite and same stickers. I am in the process of creating another page with pictures for recognition and hopefully I can get it done soonish. As far as learning it I think it should be learn after COLL because it basically is another 2 sets of COLL. Also about the niceness of the algs about 1/6 are 2-gen (EJF2Ls) so it isn't the greatest for OH. But some of the algs are pretty nice as I spent a lot of time finding them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought I should comment on this.
It really isn't a bad idea, for someone who already knows CLS, but CLS itself itself, in my opinion, would be much better "usual" systems.

I believe I've mentioned this at least once in my CPLS+2GLL thread, and got a bunch of negative responses. From what I remember, they were something like:
-bad algs
---1/3 of them (NOT 1/6) should be 2-gen. Think "y'"
---the rest can be really sexy 3-gen
-too many algs
---if you learn this I suggest learning CLS first, and the entirety of it. I say this because the benefits of this method aren't quite worth as much as those in regular old CLS.
---half can easily be learnt at first. Mirroring should be second nature; really.
-recognition is "hard" or "confusing" or "time-consuming"
---"confusing" can be fixed easily
---"hard" and "time-consuming" can be fixed eventually. With enough practice, sub-.5 recog is easily doable.

A really awesome person with lots of time could memorize bits of BBF2L, CLS, and CPLS.

With this, they would use...
BBF2L when I/Im cases pop up.
CPLS when 2-gen +/-/O cases pop up.
CLS when non-2-gen +/-/O cases pop up.

But I'm crazy.
Btw, I suck at "quitting." I blame Lucas for posting this thread on FaceBook.
-statue


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 24, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I thought I should comment on this.
> It really isn't a bad idea, for someone who already knows CLS, but CLS itself itself, in my opinion, would be much better "usual" systems.
> 
> I believe I've mentioned this at least once in my CPLS+2GLL thread, and got a bunch of negative responses. From what I remember, they were something like:
> ...


 
Maybe you should learn CPLS with the last CE pair made and EOCPLS too.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 24, 2011)

Baian Liu said:


> Maybe you should learn CPLS with the last CE pair made and EOCPLS too.


  EOCPLS for I/Im alone is like...3*6*8 cases...144. Could be worse. 
I understand that such memorization is obscene. I'm certain I noted that.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 24, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> ---1/3 of them (NOT 1/6) should be 2-gen. Think "y'"


 
No, it's 1/6.

1/12 Solved, I
1/12 Solved, Im
1/12 Diagonal, I
1/12 Diagonal, Im
4/12 Adjacent, I
4/12 Adjacent, Im

2/12 Solved = 1/6 Solved = 1/6 2gen cases.

YOU'RE *WRONG* STACHU!


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok finished by recognition page, here it is.


----------

